# Der Fuggerin Tanz (Lady Fugger's Dance)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Der Fuggerin Tanz (Lady Fugger's Dance)

Arranger: Melchior Neusidler (1531 – 1590)

Melchior Neusidler (also Neusiedler, Neysidler or Newsidler; 1531 – 1590) was a German lutenist and composer. "Der Fuggerin Tanz" ("Lady Fugger's Dance") comes from one of Melchior Neusidler's major work "Teutsch Lautenbuch" ("Teutsch lute book"), and is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 4 repertoire. 
Time Sginature: 2/2
Tempo: 60-69 BPM


----------

